# Hello



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I realised I have been on this site for a little while now and I never introduced myself. Some of you are already familiar with my story so far, and there are multiple opinions on the subject.

I've stayed with the site as I am learning so much from my past failings by being here. I don't want to repeat my mistakes from the past and I want to learn how I can be happier and healthier long term in relationships moving forward. I am beginning to learn what works for me.

My husband has now filed and I'm waiting for the papers to land on my doormat. Everything is amicable there but I have alot to work through personally in my head. Being here helps that. Therapy may also be needed but I'm not convinced whether I trust in that route yet since I also wonder if my MC was part of the reason I walked away and didn't resolve my marriage issues. Yet here we are. I'm in the stage of questioning and analysing everything so maybe not. Who knows.

So anyway, Hi 🖐


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

wish you well and know you will come out the other side stronger and wiser


----------



## Blonde1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

MarmiteC said:


> I realised I have been on this site for a little while now and I never introduced myself. Some of you are already familiar with my story so far, and there are multiple opinions on the subject.
> 
> I've stayed with the site as I am learning so much from my past failings by being here. I don't want to repeat my mistakes from the past and I want to learn how I can be happier and healthier long term in relationships moving forward. I am beginning to learn what works for me.
> 
> ...


The people that m here are amazing


----------

